# C/MWO  K.C Maple was awarded the Cadet Award for Bravary today at Blackdown CTC



## Jonny Boy (20 Aug 2005)

today at Blackdown CTC C/MWO K.C Maple from 337 queens york rangers RC(army)CC was awarded the Cadet Award for bravary. last summer he took a trip across the atlantic ocean with his uncle. they ran into a large storm and the boat tipped leaving him and his uncle alone in the middle of the atlantic ocean with out a lifeboat. they were eventually picked up 2 hours off the coast of greenland by the coast guard becouse MWO maple called his dad for help just before the boat tipped and the phone cut out. the uncle did not survive the accident. 

there should be plenty of different news papers with the story of MWO maple being awarded the medal tommorow.

also i will try and find a artical with all the information about the accident that happend last year with his uncle. the information that i have given is some of what i have been told from him and a friend.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (20 Aug 2005)

I saw him recieve the medal and I heard the citation and it sounded like the guy had guts.


----------



## NavComm (20 Aug 2005)

If this is the same kid, he's pretty incredible! http://www.bloodandguts.ca/blog/info.html 

Congrats on the medal K.C.


----------



## Burrows (20 Aug 2005)

Its acts like these that make me beam with pride to be a cadet.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Aug 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> If this is the same kid, he's pretty incredible! http://www.bloodandguts.ca/blog/info.html
> 
> Congrats on the medal K.C.



ya thats the same guy. he took the day off from the 1500 km canoe trip to receive them medal. he will be canoeing for the next while. he plans to do 30-50 km a day


----------



## NavComm (20 Aug 2005)

Wow, what an incredible story. If he's doing this now, imagine what great things his future holds. Very well deserved honour. Kudos to K.C.


----------



## Ranger (24 Aug 2005)

Wow, that is truly amazing!

Slim2


----------



## Grandma (27 Aug 2005)

Hey!! and I am KC's Grandma--- am I proud or am I proud??? 

i used to change his diapers :dontpanic:


----------



## NavComm (27 Aug 2005)

Grandma, you should be very proud! Hell I'm proud and I don't even know him  What an amazing young man.


----------



## Grandma (27 Aug 2005)

Isn't he tho' ???? :
Check his website re his current mission
http://www.bloodandguts.ca :blotto:
 :dontpanic: :dontpanic: :dontpanic: :dontpanic:


----------



## NavComm (27 Aug 2005)

Grandma, if you scroll up you'll see we've already posted that link. I read all about him there and he certainly seems like a wonderful young man. With his 'can do' attitude and his efforts to help others, he deserves the recognition and honours that are currently being bestowed upon him. What an incredible young Canadian! I for one, will be following his future efforts to see what other great things lie ahead.


----------



## Grandma (27 Aug 2005)

Thank you.
I noticed that first, then forgot :blotto:
(excuse?--i am a Grandma)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Aug 2005)

Grandma,

We're all proud of young men like him.  He's a fine young man, although you already know that  However he may find fault with you posting his baby picture, world wide on the internet , but somehow I doubt it.  8)


----------



## chalk1 (29 Aug 2005)

Hey! I did my jump course with this guy in 2003. Good job, Maple!

For the benefit of the good folks reading this, Maple's the kind of guy who's always got time for you and somehow (it's scary, really) knows the words to EVERY SONG OUT THERE  

Not to undermine the gravity of the events that occured in order for Maple to receive the award, but this is one genuine, exemplary young man. Cheers, buddy!


----------



## coho (7 Sep 2005)

sometime in sept. TVO will be filming a 30 minute documentary about this guy.  i do not know when it will air.  i believe that it will be on STUDIO 2 which airs at 20:00 in ontario.  CBC has already done a good radio documentary which is available on their site.  site may be compromised due to labour difficulties at the moment.  a number of local newspapers throughout the province have covered his canoe journey across ontario.  he should wrap up his voyage in MTL somewhere on or about sept. 18 or 19.  google him from time to time or watch his site.  ho.


----------



## Claymore (9 Sep 2005)

Hey Its me (cdt) M/Cpl McEneany (Kyle) ya kc is an amazing guy eh.... when he and i were building the canoe with a few other people over the summer he was really looking forward to this trip hes almost done, hes going from sudbury to montreal, and hes in a bout kingston right now. he's always got a new adventure up his sleve and anyone who knows him knows wat an unbeliveable guy he really is. KC this is to you   to all your adventures, may they be great and i hope to be along with you on some of them.... 


 To the most honorable, trustworthy Cdt with more courage then most   and to your adventures0


                                                                             (cdt) M/Cpl McEneany


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Sep 2005)

hey KC saw the medal and it is looking good. cant wait to see them nice and mounted. good work


----------

